# 1996 or 1997 Troy bilt 42012



## CT674271 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hello all, 

New to the forum. I have a TB machine from 96 or 97 I think. Model 42012. Looking for a shop manual or advice on removing auger and gearbox from the main housing. I have it tore down all the way to the sleeve on the shaft and the bearing that is mounted to the main front housing.


----------

